# Beginner - I have some basic questions - help



## flyings0ul (Aug 8, 2014)

Hello growers worldwide ,

Im on my first growing and i want good  results.For that i need some good advices and i also have some  questions. I have uploaded some pics for you to see. I have 3 plants  from seed today they have 24 days. 2 seeds i have bought them from a  shop and 1 seed i have found it in a bud that i smoked.
The plants  are very leafy and in a good shape as you can see but they are growing  slow in height i think. I feed them once a day with bought water that  has the PH 6,25 and i combine all the nutrients in the water.I also  spray them with that mixture once a day or with rain water.Im using 4 x  26 Watt 6500k 1560 Lm.

I have read somewhere that 6500k light its good for vegetative stage (more chance of a female). Its that true ?

Its enough the light i have now on them ? I also have a kit with a 125 Watt 2700k 4500 Lm waiting for a job.

If the seed i found turns out to be a male can i find out before he sends his polen around the "garden" ?

Thx , excuse my english and hope someone will find a lil time to read my story. 

View attachment all 3.jpg


View attachment kit.jpg


View attachment nutrients.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 8, 2014)

Welcome to MP, we are glad you are here.

Marijuana likes a wet/dry cycle. So we water really well till it runs out the bottom of the pot, that are sitting in a saucer. Then we let the soil get dry.  To tell if your plants need a drink of water, i would stick my finger in the soil and see if it is wet. 

Your plants look very nice. Congratulations so far. I would stop spraying them. If they get too damp you can have real bad problems.  Put a fan on them so they have fresh air.
 Again, glad you are with us. This group taught me how to grow wonderful dank!


----------



## flyings0ul (Aug 8, 2014)

Thx bro , but can you answer about my lighting problem ?  i have viewd a lot of yt videos and read about it and everybody is doing it in their own way.


----------



## vostok (Aug 8, 2014)

I have read somewhere that 6500k light its good for vegetative stage (more chance of a female). Its that true ?

Many thoughts on this sexing exist ..I'm of the belief that sex is set at conception, other here may disagree

Its enough the light i have now on them ? I also have a kit with a 125 Watt 2700k 4500 Lm waiting for a job. 

Its important that both 5700k(cool white) and 2700k(warm white)
colors are used read up kelvin, or suffer a very squat plant if cool whites are only used, likewise with warm white to make a tall lanky plant.

 If the seed i found turns out to be a male can i find out before he sends his pollen around the "garden" ?

Just look out for the footballs 2-3 weeks before the pollen hatches

Good Luck
"V"


----------



## flyings0ul (Aug 8, 2014)

Does the flowering stage requiers more Lumens ?!?


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 8, 2014)

You need 3000 lumens per sq ft to veg and 5000 per sq ft to flower.


----------



## flyings0ul (Aug 8, 2014)

Niceee , thx bro


----------



## MR1 (Aug 8, 2014)

I would use the 6500 for veg and 2700 for flower. Your yield will be low if you only use the one bulb, they also get hot so you will need ventilation. How much are you expecting from this grow?


----------



## flyings0ul (Aug 8, 2014)

Im running a fan 18/6 just like the lights. im not planning to use only the 125w 2700 bulb i will place more bulbs so i can achieve the right lumens. 
I dont know bro how much i`m expecting from this grow.. its my first time i hope a LOT  because im a pot head \/


----------



## MR1 (Aug 8, 2014)

I asked how much you were expecting from your grow because if it is just a learning grow you can get by but if you want bigger yields you should try a SCROG. How big is your grow space?


----------



## vostok (Aug 8, 2014)

...understand that a fan to remove heat is ideal, but better a small fan removes oxygen from around the leaf,...look to 'how plants breathe' for more


----------



## flyings0ul (Aug 8, 2014)

No bro , my space is kinda small , Im learning now , i want to see how it works but i want to do it by the book. how much should i expect ? i think it depends what kind of seed im using ?!? i really dont have any idea ) hope i have only girls at least


----------



## MR1 (Aug 8, 2014)

It is hard to say how much to expect, but since it is for learning I would just concentrate on the health of your plants which look good.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 8, 2014)

Your plants look nice and happy now.  Down the road you are going to need more light.  You are not going to be able to veg your plants with only 4 26W CFLs--that is enough light for about 2 sq ft.  You will also find that you are going to need more than the 126W 2700K bulb for flowering.  You might be able to use all of them at the same time and be fine.  There is really nothing wrong with a red spectrum in veg and a blue one in flowering.

You are going to need a dedicated space that you can close off entirely and control the environment.  Your space should be sized to the lights you have.  You are absolutely going to need some kind of decent exhaust fan.  Those CFLs will get hot and your plants need a continual supply of fresh air all the time the lights are on.

I would recommend you run the lights 24/7.  Cannabis does not need a dark period and will grow all the time it has light.  Running your lights 18/6 encourages stretch, which results in fewer bud sites.


----------

